# since I can't stand Oreilly



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/w/?v=QHUGCkROwJE ... VkIXEJYXUu

I enjoyed this, found the history lesson interesting as well


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Had a brother in law that helped retreive the bodies. so much for fair and balanced news. Thanks Bob as I am sure that some of the posters on here believe O'Rielly


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't know a soul that beleives O'Reilly, Rush, Olbermann or any of the talking heads includeing Carveill, Bogalla, Blitzer, George Stepanophous,
the soft ball guy, and the list goes on and on and on..............

Adokken,
Which news source do you trust :eyeroll: Not a talking head such as Olbermann I hope ???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't pay much attention to O'Reilly, so I don't have much feelings for him one way or the other. It is clear he is off base on this subject and it makes him look little to not admit it.
Adokken, I think your bias is showing through. I would think that no one on this site believes O'Reilly is right. I do find your perspective of those who don't agree with you informative. In contrast I also don't think liberals on this site swallow the garbage that came out of Kerry's mouth, or Hillary's, they just didn't want to see Bush win the last election because it somehow interrupted their personal agendas. 
How's that for an open minded conservative?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,
Good reply. I want to be a Plainsman 'ditto head" :wink: :lol:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

You two must have some kind of a serious problem.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Please define problem. :wink: :eyeroll: :lol:

adokken, if half the experiences you've told on this site are true.
I still love ya, man...................................................


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup, I feel the same about adokken, but I had to let him know he sounded kind of bias, and I think misjudged us because of that bias. It wasn't intended to agitate you adokken, but I did want to hold a mirror up for you. I have a friend that is conservative, but he is democrat through and through and will not consider anything else. His boy holds public office as a democrat. We all have our reasons.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ditto again.
I had a first cousin that was a democratic legislator from rural ND. His statement to me was he was way more conservative than those blip blip republicans that Grand Forks elects all the time.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Was this really shown live???? :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I wish there were more guys like this-tell it how it is


----------

